# Game 7: San Antonio Spurs @ Washington Wizards



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

November 12 2005-6pm(central time)
Spurs (5-1) @ Wizards(4-1)


Previous Meetings N/A

Projected Starters

PG Tony Parker( 22.7pts 5.8 assits)
SG Manu Ginobili(11.0pts 4.8 rebs)
SF Bruce Bowen(7.5pts)
PF Robert Horry(4.3pts 4.3 rebs)
C Tim Duncan(23.3pts 11.7 reb)


Reserves:


PG - Nick Van Exel 
F/C -Robert Horry 
C - Nazr Mohammed 
F/C - Fabricio Oberto 
PG - Beno Udrih 
G/F - Melvin Sanders 
Will not play
G/F - Michael Finley 
G/F - Brent Barry 

Projected Starters for the Wizards

Pg Gilbert Arenas
SG Antonio Daniels
SFJared Jefferies
PF Antawn Jamison
C Brendon Haywood


ThE ROc SoILD Plan To BEat THe WiZarDS

Need to play great deffense- the wizards just tourched the sonics as we can see they can put the ball in the hoop so we need to play as good as deffense as we had last night
NO Tos We cant have any tos to let them go off a fast break 
rebounds have to get to the glass, last night in the 3rd qt is where we got our first o reb

key player of the gm- Robert Horry
all in all i think were gonna win but its gonna be a close one

Spurs 110
Wizards 105

let it go 6-1 Go Spurs GO

http://www.nba.com/games/20051112/SASWAS/preview.html


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

im not watching it, but it seems that manu remembered how to score today.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

A really good game at the half. Ginobili and Arenas are really putting on a show.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

manus back but we have to still win gosh im getting a little worried


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

yesssssssss! bowen for 3


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

we take the lead by 1, whats up with duncan? we need to spread the floor more


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

arenas is killing us man


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

im not sure why were not doing better, were not losing to the wizards were losing b/c of lack of our energy and iq. but i do give lots of credit to the wizards.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

arenas running jumper :curse:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

this sucks cant we get anything to get in


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

im just gonna go insane


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

were now 5-2 well lets get back on track with a win vs atl at home


----------



## DavidBlunkett (Nov 1, 2005)

duncan stunk up the place tonight,i suppose even the best have an off night but 2-16 shooting sucks


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Was Bowen guardign Arenas??


----------



## wiz kid (Jul 24, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Was Bowen guardign Arenas??


Yeah, the Spurs switched a lot of guys on him, but Gilbert was torching everyone who tried, Bowen included.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Wow. I only saw part of the fourth quarter cause I had to go to a wedding, but even that was too much. We really got our butts handed to us tonight. I'm not too suprised though. By the way we have been playing so far this was bound to happen. The Spurs can't honestly think they can get away with playing like this. Hopefully this served as a wake-up call.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

wow, Arenas had a incredible game, but then again, Spurs, there fans, nor should anyone be worried as Spurs never had any big starts.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Sorry I wasn't around for the weekend guys, I was booked. 

As far as this game is concerned, I think you can sum it up with two stats lines:


Tim Duncan: 3/18 FG's - 11 points
Gilbert Arenas: 15/20 FG's - 43 points

So, Arenas took only two more shots than Duncan, but scored 32 more points than him. That's pretty damn hilarious.


----------

